# should a John Deere R have yellow stripes across bonnet?



## startinghandle (Nov 1, 2017)

I have been looking at another site and there is a john Deere R for sale but it has yellow stripes across bonnet, there is a letter R at front , is it possible some R's had this paint ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think that chip Foose had the only John Deere with a strip over the hood. 








Otherwise, I believe that John Deere went as far as strips on the sides, but never saw one with stripes over the top of the hood / bonnet.


----------



## startinghandle (Nov 1, 2017)

what I should have said there is yellow stripes along each side of bonnet


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

startinghandle,

I've looked at pictures of quite a few JD model R tractors on the internet, and found only one that had yellow striping on the sides of the bonnet. It may have been an option that very few selected, or maybe someone put it on there to add some color to the tractor? See attached photo. Tractorhouse.com has a number of B's listed for sale.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The answer is no. Someone has painted it to mimic a JD 820 or 830 2 cylinder diesel, or substituted the front tin. When I was a kid some dealers repainted the tin on unsold 1954 model year R's to look like 1956 820 models.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

RC Wells said:


> The answer is no. Someone has painted it to mimic a JD 820 or 830 2 cylinder diesel, or substituted the front tin. When I was a kid some dealers repainted the tin on unsold 1954 model year R's to look like 1956 820 models.


I agree 100%,cause your right, every R made was all green. Definitely was repainted to look like a newer tractor by somebody over the years


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I paint stripes on tractors and trucks just too piss off the die hard collectors..


----------

